# Zugriff auf 2 unterscheidliche IP-Bereiche ermöglichen



## Krumnix (19 September 2018)

Hallo.

In TIA bietet Siemens einem die Möglichkeit an eine "zusätzliche" IP-Adresse einzutragen, wenn man auf eine Steuerung zugreifen möchte, und die eingestellte Adresse nicht im gleichen Bereich ist.
Sprich, mein Laptop hat DHCP bekommen und soll auch auf DHCP stehn bleiben, aber ich komme trotzdem auf die Steuerung drauf, wenn ich die über TIA tu.

Nun programmiere ich grad in C# und würde gerne wissen, wie Siemens das macht, dass ich auf einen Controller zugreifen kann, welche nicht im gleichen IP-Bereich liegt, wie eingestellt?!
Hat jemand da was für mich? Tipps, Beispiele, etc? 

Danke!


----------



## PN/DP (19 September 2018)

Wenn das Ziel in einem anderen IP-Range (geprüft mit der Netzwerkmaske) als der eigene Rechner liegt, dann muß Windows in den Routingregeln nachsehen, wohin die Kommunikationsdaten gesendet werden müssen.
Liegt das Ziel im selben IP-Range dann kann Windows direkt mit dem Ziel kommunizieren. Dann muß das Ziel aber auch wirklich direkt erreichbar sein, z.B. direkt miteinander verbunden. Sich einfach eine IP-Adresse aus dem IP-Range des Ziels zu geben oder die Netzwerkmaske "aufzubohren" hilft nicht wenn dazwischen Router benutzt werden müssen.

Harald


----------



## Krumnix (19 September 2018)

Nein. Das ist Voraussetzung. Ich prüfe vorher in C#, ob eine Firmennetzwerk vorhanden ist. Wenn nicht, frage ich Windows, ob ein Netzwerkkabel eingesteckt ist.
Wenn beide erfüllt sind, dann würde ich gerne über die IP-Adresse, welche ich in meinem Projekt in C# hinterlegt habe auf den Controller zugreifen.
Nachdem das Programm geschlossen wird, soll noch eine Routine ablaufen, welche DHCP wieder aktiviert, bzw. die temporäre IP-Adresse wieder löscht.

Wie ich das aber nun umsetze, wie Siemens das in TIA macht, weiß ich aktuell nicht. Tipps oder Beispiele wären schön.


----------



## kpeter (19 September 2018)

Hallöchen

du meinst du hast zb 192.168.3.12 vom dhcp bekommen

und die cpu ist auf 192.168.33.12

dann wird normalerweise beim Switch über das standartgateway nachgesehen wo der andere ist und verbunden , oder hab ich deine frage falsch verstanden


----------



## JesperMP (20 September 2018)

Hier ist ein Beispiel in C#
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...y/9cfa4549-55c8-447f-b430-2f0246082aee?page=2


----------



## Krumnix (20 September 2018)

@JesperMP: Interessant. Schau ich mir mal an!


----------



## Fluffi (13 Oktober 2018)

Welche zusätzliche IP-Adresse meinst du? Wo soll das genau sein? Ich kenne nur die Funktion, dass die Zugangsadresse, also die "Adresse der Steuerung" virtuell geändert werden kann, bzw. besser gesagt das Zugangsdevice dazu definiert werden kann. Benutze ich um auf Steuerungen hinter einem NAT-Router zuzugreifen. Das ist aber was gänzlich anderes als was du beschreibst. Du beziehst dich ja auf den NIC des Programmier-PCs oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn man hier die Adresse ändert, bringt das doch gar nichts da man ja in einem ganz anderen Netz ist.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2018)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Wenn man hier die Adresse ändert, bringt das doch gar nichts da man ja in einem ganz anderen Netz ist.



Also einem Netzwerkadapter kann man durchaus mehrere IP-Adressen zuordnen.
Ob es was bringt, hängt von den nachfolgenden Devices ab.
Bekanntes Beispiel sind die Fritzboxen. Neben der normalen IP-Adresse gibt es noch die Notfall-IP 169.254.1.1

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

